# Wart Excision



## PennyG (Oct 17, 2008)

My provider has tried all types of destruction and debridement of a wart and has now excised the wart off.  Can I use an excision code for this, or do I still use a wart destruction code 17110???


----------



## okiesawyers (Oct 17, 2008)

PENNY GRIFFIN said:


> My provider has tried all types of destruction and debridement of a wart and has now excised the wart off.  Can I use an excision code for this, or do I still use a wart destruction code 17110???


I would still use the 17110 since it includes surgical curettement.  That's my opinion.


----------



## smwermter (Oct 17, 2008)

I would code excision.


----------



## dmaec (Oct 17, 2008)

were all these different procedure done at the same session? Just curious. 

I'd code the definitive procedure, the one that got rid of it,... I'd code the excision code.
I agree with smhaataja.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## okiesawyers (Oct 17, 2008)

I stand corrected, I would code for an excision depending on the documentation.


----------

